# my preciouses (fairly pic heavy)



## moonrevel (Feb 15, 2006)

Instead of taking a nap like I meant to, I decided to reorganize my makeup collection. While I was at it, I thought I'd take some pics for you lovelies, since everyone's doing it.

Here's where everything lives:






I'm weird about my eyeshadows, so the ones I've purchased in pans, or the shadows I don't use often and depotted are in my 15 pan palettes (which I arrange in an order that only makes sense to me!):





Thus, the vast majority are still in their cute little pots, plus all my pre-made quads:





Lipsticks (I didn't realize until doing this that I think I have way too many lipsticks, hehe):





Blushes, Skinfinishes, CCBs, and other random face stuff:





Paints, pigment samples and vials, and the lipstick bags:





Brushes, Disney TLCs, Fluidliners, LE palettes, Glitz Glosses:





I highly recommend these organizers, the idea for which I stole off someone on lj (thanks if you're reading!) The left one has all my pencils, some Lipglasses, Pro Longwears, Chromeglasses, and random stuff. The right one has more Lipglasses, Shadesticks, Glitter Liners, Lipgelees, Lipglass Stains, and some other random things:





All the pigs, all lined up:





And my Urban Decay eyeshadows and Lancome Juicy Tubes, so they don't feel left out:





So...
_Dear Fireman,_
_If my apartment is ever on fire, forget about me, grab these plastic drawers. I keep them right next to the door for this reason. Thanks._
_Love,_
_Heather Marie._


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome collection!!! Where did you get those storage squares?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome collection. I am so jealous of it. I also love your fireman letter. I should do that too lol.


----------



## colormust (Feb 15, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## user4 (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_Awesome collection!!! Where did you get those storage squares?_

 
i love those top square!!!! where did u get them.... i feel so dissorganized sometimes i just feel like dumping my current bins and finding a new way to fix it up. i like this idea!!!!


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 15, 2006)

*Awesome*

Just when I was thinking I might have overdone it,  I see a beautiful collection like yours and think.... na,  no way.  It's awesome.  Great Colours!


----------



## user3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely collection. Where did get the thing that has your gloss in it?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_Awesome collection!!! Where did you get those storage squares?_

 
I got them at Office Depot.  Any office supply store should have them, and they have all different kinds of useful organization things that are great for makeup storage!


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_Awesome collection. I am so jealous of it. I also love your fireman letter. I should do that too lol._

 
Heheh, I quite literally have it all planned out if there's ever some emergency in my apartment.  I'll chuck the stuff on top into the bottom drawer and run!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

You Go Girlie What An Awesome Collection! Because I Have Bills That Must Be Taken Care Of Pronto I Can Only Buy In Spurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Soon And Very Soon I Am Going To Have A Awesome Collection Like You Girlie!


----------



## kannan (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know what i'm more impressed with. The sheer amount of stuff, or how well it's organized!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2006)

Wonderful collection.  I am going to have to start buying pigments!


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kannan* 
_I don't know what i'm more impressed with. The sheer amount of stuff, or how well it's organized!_

 
Hahah, so much of my life is disorganized that I try to express my OCD tendencies by alphabetizing my books and efficiently storing my makeup.


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 15, 2006)

I love your lip storage!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 16, 2006)

Haha, I love the blurb you wrote at the end!
And I'm in love with your organization... and your massive amount of mu!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the little squares with the lip stuff. Thats a neat idea!


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_ 
So...
Dear Fireman,
If my apartment is ever on fire, forget about me, grab these plastic drawers. I keep them right next to the door for this reason. Thanks.
Love,
Heather Marie._

 
Your collection is awesome! I love the way you put l/s outside drawers. They look like bullets to me. LOL! And it's like you're so ready for some battle. Love your letter to firemen too! Hilarious! LOL!!


----------



## JJones (Feb 16, 2006)

-


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Your collection is awesome! I love the way you put l/s outside drawers. They look like bullets to me. LOL! And it's like you're so ready for some battle. Love your letter to firemen too! Hilarious! LOL!!_

 
Hahah, you know, I was thinking the same thing when I laid them out.  When you look at one individually it just looks like a lipstick, but for some reason when you have a bunch of them together, they really look like bullets!


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 
_Heya,

may I ask you what color the 5th pot eyeshadow in the first row is?

... but woah, a GREAT collection!_

 
I don't remember exactly because I just sort of randomly laid them out, and the flash made everything look a tad lighter than it really is, so if I had to take a stab at it, I'd say maybe it's Ingenue Blue?


----------



## quinngoldie (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very jealous


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cute your letter!

That is a fantastic organiser. Imagine all the wonderful things one could pack into those big drawers...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Collection!! I love the pigments you've amassed.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW!! You have a lot of lipstick.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

wow. great collection


----------



## ancilla (Mar 15, 2006)

i have seen this in person, and it is truly an *awesome* sight to behold!


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 20, 2006)

awesome collection!!!  by the way...."all the pigs, all lined up" - are you a NIN fan?


----------



## x music is love (Mar 20, 2006)

awesome collection !  and your firemans letter is so cute lol


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 21, 2006)

did i see a nine inch nails reference in there?

"all the pigs, all lined up" or was it just a coincidence?

nice collection though


----------



## buff_iv (Mar 22, 2006)

wat a collection!!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL I want your makeup collection. *envy!*

What kind of storage organisers do you have it in? I have a lot I need to organise but right now everything's sitting in small bags. Meh.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_did i see a nine inch nails reference in there?

"all the pigs, all lined up" or was it just a coincidence?

nice collection though_

 
Definitely NOT a coincidence.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vendetta* 
_LOL I want your makeup collection. *envy!*

What kind of storage organisers do you have it in? I have a lot I need to organise but right now everything's sitting in small bags. Meh._

 
The drawers and the cubes are both from Office Depot.  They have all kinds of fun office storage units which are perfect for makeup!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

wow! look at those M.A.C. lipsticks and the Urban Decay eyeshadows! *droools*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice collection, and well organized!


----------



## Punkrprincessa (Apr 4, 2006)

what is the second pigment on the bottom row... 2nd from left. its brownish with colored flecks?


----------



## isometh (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_II highly recommend these organizers, the idea for which I stole off someone on lj (thanks if you're reading!) The left one has all my pencils, some Lipglasses, Pro Longwears, Chromeglasses, and random stuff. The right one has more Lipglasses, Shadesticks, Glitter Liners, Lipgelees, Lipglass Stains, and some other random things:



_

 
I'm completely in love with this organizer.  Where did you get it?


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Punkrprincessa* 
_what is the second pigment on the bottom row... 2nd from left. its brownish with colored flecks?_

 
It's actually Lustdust glitter.  It's a goldish glitter with rainbow reflects.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *isometh* 
_I'm completely in love with this organizer. Where did you get it?_

 
Office Depot! They have all kinds of office organizers that are perfect for makeup. It's two of the cubes held together with a little bracket that's included when you buy it because they make them in a bunch of different styles so you can buy several and connect them into whatever style organizer you want.

Here's a link: http://www.officedepot.com/browse.do?N=4294960370


----------



## MACAHOLiC (Apr 5, 2006)

damn!!! i'm S0000 JEAL0US L0L


----------



## macface (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice very neat


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice collection and funny letter, lol.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

oh wow! this is amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this kinda gives me an idea how to sort my make up, I've got so many I don't know how to sort them and where to put them! thank you for sharing


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 19, 2006)

can i come over and play?? =D


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

You my friend have a lot of lipsticks!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 22, 2006)

Yowza!


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 23, 2006)

crap on sticks!

you do have too many lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you made me feel better about the 16 that i have, 'cause i was thinking my collection was getting out of hand. no more!

also, your 15-pans make sense to me! and i love your organization boxes...i have to get me some of those triangle dealies.


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

Excellent storage!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 4, 2007)

Hahah, I didn't even notice that this had been bumped.  I promise, soon I will update my pictures because, oh yes, there are even more lipsticks now (I am a total lipstick addict!).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you guys like my organizational method.  I am putting together some plans to make it even more organized, so you may need to hold on to your socks when that happens!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Great collection.  I love how you store your glosses.  It reminds me of a wine cellar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for posting.


----------



## miztgral (Jan 27, 2007)

I love the collection! But I'm such a paranoid person that I am afraid if I were to ever pull one lipglass out of the whole "stack", the ones on top will roll down and break. -never mind me- Heh.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 17, 2007)

love love love ur cute letter to the FIREMAN haha...lol lovely collection it's soo organzed and neat...very nice


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow! I wish i had all that stuff. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_Wow! I wish i had all that stuff. How long have you been collecting?_

 
Since 2000.  I still remember the first day I went to a MAC counter when it opened that year.  I stood there thinking, "Well, this is it, my new obsession."


----------



## applefrite (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice collection !!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Mar 14, 2008)

Your message to the fire men made me laugh out loud. =] Great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

You collection is just utterly stellar!!  All those lippies and shadows!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!!


----------



## kandice220 (Apr 22, 2008)

Very inspiring! Love it!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 22, 2008)

omg you're hilarious!! hahaha. and you have an amazingly awesome collection. I tend to get worried about leaving my makeup in the car in case some one breaks in to steal them -_-


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Ooooh, me wants! *drools*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## crshanburn (Apr 22, 2008)

wow i love your collection, lancome juicy tubes, UD, and of course mac! this is alot of eye candy for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my collection is similar, except mine much much smaller but its growing!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## vcanady (May 16, 2008)

_Dear Fireman,
If my apartment is ever on fire, forget about me, grab these plastic drawers. I keep them right next to the door for this reason. Thanks._
_Love,_
_Heather Marie._


HAHA! I feel the same way!!! Love you're collection!!!


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Love the letter... I would be the same way.  

AWESOME collection.  I only wish I had that many e/s and lippies.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

I love your collection!!! I keep my mu in a train case for the same reason as yours is by the door haha!


----------



## User49 (May 18, 2008)

Haha love the title! Love the collection too! *green with envy*


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

great collection


----------

